# Saturday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

We had a few here and there and it was tough with the bright sun. Soon as the shadows got long we scored a nice Potomac Pike and a couple nice LGMouth. Here is a pic. 









Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish.


----------

